# It's official, I'm tapping out on Dodge.



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Been a Dodge Ram diesel fan all my life. I took my truck in for regular service and got a call from the service department that I will need 5-6k$ worth of front end and U joint work 'very soon'. I had only 100k kms on the truck, meticulously maintained and basically a highway princess. I told the dealer not to do anything and I would be on my way to come and get it. This was my second POS Dodge in a row so I'm tapping out, totally fed up.

I took it straight to Ford next door and traded it in for a 2014 F350, my first Ford.

Hopefully with better luck.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You have seen the light, you will be saved.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck and good trade. I miss the grunt and power of my 2004 Ram Cummins, but I don't miss anything else about the rest of the truck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck I like the white and tan


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a beauty...gas job or diesel?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Diesel in King Ranch trim.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I like my ford a lot more than my old dodge. However I'm having brake issues at 55,000 miles my buddy was having the same issues and all the calipers were seized seems to be the same problem I have. Hopefully that's been redesigned for the 14's. Good luck with it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Crier;1784839 said:


> Diesel in King Ranch trim.


Enjoy pumping those 143 litres into it!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1784802 said:


> You have seen the light, you will be saved.


Times 2
Nice Truck


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I did the same thing 2 years agi and got the same truck. Nicest truck i have ever owned, the only thing i dont like is the tiny gas tank.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Very sharp looking truck, hopefully it treats you better than the Dodge.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Bragg Creek?


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

My buddy and I poke fun at each other over this same topic. He runs Ford and I run Dodge. Neither of us has had good luck with our trucks so it's pretty much a draw. His had the perpetual over heating issues and I have had all the under carriage issues as you were told you had. While you took yours to the dealer and got a jacked up price. It's actually not that bad of a job, and not at all what they wanted to charge you. 

Mine needs an all new front end job and I just paid a little over $200 for the parts. I have my own shop so yes I paid wholesale, but I am looking at maybe $300 in parts for everything. Maybe I should be charging more. I must be working too cheap.

All said and done I love my truck, but admittedly it's had more than it's fair share of problems.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Doin_It;1784901 said:


> Bragg Creek?


Small world?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice truck.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your upgrade. So did the Ford dealer notice the front end needed work done?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

scott3430;1784984 said:


> Congrats on your upgrade. So did the Ford dealer notice the front end needed work done?


The sales manager took it around the block and made an offer. Bit of negotiations and the deal was done. Picked the new truck up that afternoon.

I don't think they cared as it was sold to a wholesaler.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to the club. Enjoy owning the best truck made!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FWIW,

I really don't care what "dealer" you belong to at the moment. They ALL try to suck you dry of ever penny you've ever owned. Ford, Dodge, Toyota, GM. They're all the same. They don't make money by telling you you're truck is awesome and needs absolutely nothing fixed. It's their bread and butter. Why else did the EV1 electric car just disappear ? Because they realized that there would be NOTHING to service other than tires, wipers, wwash and the occasional bulb burning out. Just don't be surprised if the Ford "dealer" does the same thing Dodge tried, at some point in the future. 



All manufacturers have their issues. All trucks have their problems. 



Hopefully your new ride treats you well..


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so...5-6k is too much, but 60-65k is better??

Dealers are criminals no doubt, as was said before they are all the same, Dodge, Ford, Chevy and all the others. 

BTW, your new truck is really sweet!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice truck.........


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

My buddy maintains his vans like crazy, always ordering parts working all weekend and the bodies rot right off them!!

I ignore the **** he replaces but keep it clean , my van still looks new , oh the battery suddenly died but it's 8 years old but I jumped it and it came back to life!!

Ive done brakes and front cvt shafts last year and that's it she's got 145,000 on her now!!

I'd love a new one just not the payments that go with it!!!

Love the smell of your interior when new anyway!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If all that was wrong with your Dodge why didn't you notice it when you drove it?

The dealer just thought you had money.
and the ford dealers are no different.

You traded in one set of problems and bought a set of different problems.

Good luck with your ford, you'll need it.


Ps what year was the Dodge and why wasn't the fronted work covered under the warranty?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

It is a very nice truck. Personally I like long beds better but for plowing you cant beat a crew cab short bed with anything except for a RC/LB


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1785194 said:


> If all that was wrong with your Dodge why didn't you notice it when you drove it?
> 
> The dealer just thought you had money.
> and the ford dealers are no different.
> ...


There are actually a number or recalls for the steering on the 2500. At one point they replaced the single track bar for a two piece and that was recalled. I think there were two recalls for tie rod ends. All of which are covered outside of warranty.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

I learned all about dealers when my son worked at one last year. Not that I had any notion they were at all honest, but he had a lot of stories to tell! Suffice it to say if anyone thought salespeople were incompetent, lying thieves, they'd be right. I think a certain type of person gravitates to being a sales person. He ended up buying a car from his own dealership and they even lied to him.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the truck.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Love the new truck! Good luck with her!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn y'all are negative. At some point in time it's not worth putting money into a truck you're not going to get back out of it. 

Maybe the guy wanted a new truck for a while and this was the perfect excuse to tell his wife. 

Maybe he paid cash for it. Who knows.


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1785296 said:


> Damn y'all are negative. At some point in time it's not worth putting money into a truck you're not going to get back out of it.
> 
> Maybe the guy wanted a new truck for a while and this was the perfect excuse to tell his wife.
> 
> Maybe he paid cash for it. Who knows.


+1 Nice truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just let him enjoy his truck. Sheesh!


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1785296 said:


> Damn y'all are negative. At some point in time it's not worth putting money into a truck you're not going to get back out of it.
> 
> Maybe the guy wanted a new truck for a while and this was the perfect excuse to tell his wife.
> 
> Maybe he paid cash for it. Who knows.


Trucks are never an investment, I know that. I don't lease or finance any vehicle.

MSRP on the Ford was $83500.00, paid $67000.00. I got 30k for my 2009 Dodge Laramie 3500 mega cab diesel. Difference of 32k for me to be in a new vehicle that I wasn't pissed off in was a no brainier.

My wife also doesn't interfere with with my business of purchasing vehicles.

Anyway, I took the truck into the city today for company logos, Weather-Tech floor mats, pin striping, window visors, hood protector and 3M on front grille/bumper and rear fender flares/rear bumper.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Truck. I had a Dodge once too and got rid of it. I have never looked back. This winter Its probably easier for me to count the days I haven't taken the plow of my truck then the days its been on the truck. That would have killed the front end on it for sure. Half ton components on a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. That makes sense.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't wanna make this into a brand thing although I do own a ford. I truly hope this truck does better. Not because its a ford but because break downs suck. Especially if you need the truck for work or something else. Find a shop you trust. I like doing the work myself at times but I know I won't always have time for that so I have a few on que if needed.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$83,500 for $67,000. Wow, truck prices are truly insane. My 07 was an MSRP of $50,950 and I got it for $44,000. Seven years later and $23k more. DAYUM!

Again, welcome to the club!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sawboy;1785583 said:


> $83,500 for $67,000. Wow, truck prices are truly insane. My 07 was an MSRP of $50,950 and I got it for $44,000. Seven years later and $23k more. DAYUM!
> 
> Again, welcome to the club!


Dude he is from Canada , hes talking Monolopy money.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Crier;1785497 said:


> Trucks are never an investment, I know that. I don't lease or finance any vehicle.
> 
> MSRP on the Ford was $83500.00, paid $67000.00. I got 30k for my 2009 Dodge Laramie 3500 mega cab diesel. Difference of 32k for me to be in a new vehicle that I wasn't pissed off in was a no brainier.
> 
> ...


Holy **** you Canada? That truck is less than 60k otd here. Sticker is 65 at the highest.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

jmac5058;1785601 said:


> Dude he is from Canada , hes talking Monolopy money.


Exactly.

And where the greenback is heading, you folks down there better start learning how to plow with rickshaws while swigging vodka.

Eh?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Base price of the truck is 61k, then 20k in fluff.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

You guys up there get hosed when it comes to buying american vehicles..

Doesn't Canada produce a comparable vehicle ? Isn't there a canadian pickup manufacturer that makes trucks ?


Nice looking ride, except that I have the power moon roof in 2 of my 4 vehicles, and I've only opened them probably a half dozen times since purchased. Too much noise while driving with those things open...


Good luck with it... I bet it rides nice.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

jmac5058;1785601 said:


> Dude he is from Canada , hes talking Monolopy money.


Ahhhhhh. Didn't see that. payup


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome to the Ford family! Beautiful truck, best of luck with it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1785664 said:


> Wow,
> 
> You guys up there get hosed when it comes to buying american vehicles..
> 
> ...


Costs too much to manufacture anything here. We don't have the luxury of hiring Mexicans for $2hr to do labor jobs. Most of the electrical items on my truck say they were assembled in Mexico. I think the diesel engine is made in Mexico too. What really is made in the USA or Canada these days?

We provide the raw materials needed to make Steele and other products to build vehicles and hosts of other items.

I needed a fuel line harness for my GM 5500 it was $1100 at dealer here even with a discount I can get on GM parts. I found it online in the US for $550 had it shipped to my address in Niagara falls usa cost me maybe $40 in fuel to pick it up with some other items I had at m y address.

I discovered it was actually made here in Canada 20 minutes from where I live. So it was made in Canada sent to GM usa then another co buys it from GM I buy it from that company have it shipped I pick it up and with all the hands it has passed thru I still am $500 ahead or more.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

I also purchased the zero deductible 7 year 160k bumper to bump extended warranty. The department sales guy said I would most likely buy another Ford again with this purchase.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Grassman09;1785789 said:


> Costs too much to manufacture anything here.
> 
> . What really is made in the USA or Canada these days?
> 
> .


According to this.....Canada makes some vehicles:

The industry directly supports over 550,000 jobs all across the country in 11 light duty and 3 heavy-duty assembly plants, over 540 Original Equipment (OEM) parts manufacturers, 3949 dealerships and many other directly related industries. It is estimated that the auto sector directly and indirectly employs one out of every seven Canadians.

The Canadian vehicle assemblers are highly competitive, accounting for 3.7% of total world production of 68.6 million units and a global trade surplus in finished vehicles of more than $13.8 billion. This accounts for 31.4% of Canada's 2007 global trade surplus of $43.9 billion.

http://www.cvma.ca/eng/industry/industry.asp

It says that Canada produces about 2 million automobiles a year. Can I assume they're under the standard names such as Ford, GM, Chrysler ?

I guess that's the reason you guys only make one truck in Canada, under a Canadian branded name...

The ice truck...

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2014/01/an-entire-pickup-made-out-of-ice-only-in-canada.html

It actually runs, believe it or not. Here's the assembly plant pictures...

http://www.thenumber4.com/blog/2014/01/the-drivable-ice-truck-by-canadian-tire/


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yea we have a few ford plants f150 used to be made here. Gm makes the camero here think they also have engine plants here. Gm makes the equinox here p. Toyota and Honda also have plants here. Magna has some heavy stamping plants here. But most of those companies are foreign. A 100% Canadian owned and operated car manufacturer we don't have that I'm aware of. 

Yea we make ice trucks but because you guys in the us have summer we can't export them or they would just be water. We live in igloos wear toques and drive ice trucks all year in Canada.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice truck, Welcome to the ford truck family.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grassman09;1785789 said:


> Costs too much to manufacture anything here. We don't have the luxury of hiring Mexicans for $2hr to do labor jobs. Most of the electrical items on my truck say they were assembled in Mexico. I think the diesel engine is made in Mexico too. What really is made in the USA or Canada these days?
> 
> We provide the raw materials needed to make Steele and other products to build vehicles and hosts of other items.
> 
> ...


And this is why my garage looks like a parts holding warehouse for Canadians.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grassman09;1785947 said:


> Yea we have a few ford plants f150 used to be made here. Gm makes the camero here think they also have engine plants here. Gm makes the equinox here p. Toyota and Honda also have plants here. Magna has some heavy stamping plants here. But most of those companies are foreign. A 100% Canadian owned and operated car manufacturer we don't have that I'm aware of.
> 
> Yea we make ice trucks but because you guys in the us have summer we can't export them or they would just be water.* We live in igloos wear toques and **drive ice trucks all year in Canada*.


don't forget the beer.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

grandview;1785989 said:


> don't forget the beer.


Lol True. But it should be Labatts blue or 5.0.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Still in complete sticker shock right now.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

One thing I'm most impressed with is the built in 110v power receptacles.

Allows me to blow dry my hair or fry up some bacon on the way to work.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Everything is more expensive but do you guys get paid more? For instance our min wage is 7.25


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Three pages and no one asked what type of western MVP3 yet?

Yea, those numbers are crazy, no 20' either. You'll love the new truck, getting ready to buy a 15 soon. Not that I paid for fuel but I'm concerned about range per tank. Highway, I'm 18 to 20 mpg. City is 14 with my heavy foot.

Does the display report miles per gallon or does it report in a different way? I wonder why the sticker says its not sellable in the states?


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1786088 said:


> Three pages and no one asked what type of western MVP3 yet?
> 
> Yea, those numbers are crazy, no 20' either. You'll love the new truck, getting ready to buy a 15 soon. Not that I paid for fuel but I'm concerned about range per tank. Highway, I'm 18 to 20 mpg. City is 14 with my heavy foot.
> 
> Does the display report miles per gallon or does it report in a different way? I wonder why the sticker says its not sellable in the states?


I had the 20" removed for 18" because do the the better ride and handling. I also chose not to haul around a reserve fuel tank/pump with this truck. The 20" come standard with the. King Ranch.

The display reads litres per 100kms.

With 500kms so far it has averaged 12.3/100L.


----------



## Crier (Dec 13, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1786087 said:


> Everything is more expensive but do you guys get paid more? For instance our min wage is 7.25


I'm self employed so I have no idea.

To get a responsible "keeper", I pay $20/hr for general labourers.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Sawboy;1785583 said:


> $83,500 for $67,000. Wow, truck prices are truly insane. My 07 was an MSRP of $50,950 and I got it for $44,000. Seven years later and $23k more. DAYUM!
> 
> Again, welcome to the club!


No kidding. I bought my 04 brand new in 05 for 21,000 out the door. Its an 8.1 2500hd reg cab long box with rubber floor and power windows and mirrors. For that price it would've been hard to buy a good used diesel. I think at the time every one that saw the 8.1 turned and walked away so it being a left over got me a great deal. I love the truck but it seems to be hard on the front end parts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

F450 Platinum With every bell and whistle Stickers at 75K US......


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Crier;1785847 said:


> I also purchased the zero deductible 7 year 160k bumper to bump extended warranty. The department sales guy said I would most likely buy another Ford again with this purchase.


I got that also. Never know and I'd rather be covered just in case.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't get how front end work is 5 or 6k, you can bolt on a whole new axle in that truck for less than that.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

6 hours of labor for ball joints. .5 each tie rod. Idler arm etc. plus parts

Plus brakes if needed. 

If it needed that much work then it probably needed tires soon 

Alignment. 

So easily 10 hours of labor plus parts.


----------

